# Boys are back in town....



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Well this is my weekend to "guide." A couple of scissorbills are coming from Minnesota who happened to leave North Dakota many years ago for more opportunity across the river. This is one of those things that has turned into an "annual" tradtion. We chase "roosters" during the day and have a few cocktails, "hold em" and hot tub at night. The boys were a little green when they came up the first trip but with a little training they have matured nicely. We have some "good" dogs that will sleep well at night while the owners will tell the same stories we have told for the last 25 years and laugh as if it was the first time we heard the story. I have talked to some landowners who have graciously said we are welcome to come out and for this we are thankful. It will be best to go out and scout in the next couple of days and find the edges and plot a strategy. The weather will be high's in the fifties so that is great news for the dogs. Lots of corn out so the hunting will be a bit of a challenge but if they can hit something we should get some nice pictures and if they can't hit something I will be there to back them up and we will get some nice pictures. Those of you that know me know that humility is one of my virtues. Damn scissorbills! I hate it when those guys come! Life is good on the "prairie ghetto."


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

DJRooster

Nothing better than getting together with old friends for an annual get-to-gether.....You guys be safe, good luck and enjoy !!! :beer:


----------

